# 24 Hours Only!!! 750GB Hard Drive...Hurry



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Newegg is having a 24 Hour sale on some decent hard drives. If anybody was interested in increasing their recording powers. I think the drive is 750GB Seagate Barracuda for $99. That is a awesome price!!! 

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/June-0-2008/Promo061708in/index-landing.html?nm_mc=AFC-SlickDeals&cm_mmc=AFC-SlickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Seagate also offers a 5 year warranty on their Drives.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Choose the Samsung, Seagates are known for being noisy. Not for use with Directv TiVo, these are SATA drives.


----------



## tharvey57 (Jan 1, 2003)

I have been using the Samsung from newegg and paid over $140 3 months ago, very easy and quiet swap. internal temp is 40 degrees C in enclosed space on my stereo stand.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tfellad said:


> Newegg is having a 24 Hour sale on some decent hard drives. If anybody was interested in increasing their recording powers. I think the drive is 750GB Seagate Barracuda for $99. That is a awesome price!!!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/June-0-2008/Promo061708in/index-landing.html?nm_mc=AFC-SlickDeals&cm_mmc=AFC-SlickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


I would not recommend using that particular drive in a TiVo; it is VERY noisy and there are no publicly available tools for adjusting the acoustics on that particular drive.

We used those drives in late 2006 for our first Series3 upgrades, and just before the DB35 drives became widely available; they were way too noisy and we had to work with Seagate to get them quieted down, under their direction and with their assistance.

Although we haven't tested that particular Samsung, we've had a LOT of good experience with Samsung drives and would definitely recommend you consider the Samsung over the Seagate Barracuda for an upgrade.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Isn't it ironic that Seagates used to be the quietest drives available? I'll still take their reliability over most brands but if your Tivo is in a location where the additional noise will bother you then look for a quieter drive. I have yet to try a Samsung for an upgrade but I'm intrigued by them based on the good reports I keep hearing. They seem to be a bit of an underdog in the hard drive market and you don't hear that much about them.


----------

